# Front and Rear sway bar bushing woes



## rtsoul (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok, so I've got the strut bushing, rr bushings, rear radius rod bushings, end links front and back done. My issue started when I went to replace the front and rear sway bar bushings. Granted I was doing this with the end links installed and on a very limited time schedule. Is there a secret to getting these bushings installed? I'm sure that putting it on a lift and pulling the wheels and the end links would help but with my job in the military and family life, time is sparse. Any real help and tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Have not done a newer GTO, but for the most part if your on a lift you may not need to remove the wheels and you should not have to remove the end links to replace the sway bar bushings.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Personally, I don't think it's worth the effort on stock sway bars.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya I wouldn't go through the effort for stock bars either.


----------

